# Need help with this screw



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

tempestv said:


> same here- we use torx head screws from t-20 through t-40 for temporary and permanent applications, and when screws are removed, they are saved and reused, unless they are badly damaged, which is exceedingly rare. Of the many thousands of torx head screws i have installed or removed, i have had to remove less than 5 screws with plyers because the head stripped out. This includes many screws driven at odd angles, or with heads packed full of sawdust, concrete, dirt, glue, ect. I don't beleve i have ever had a torx head screw strip out while driving it in, it has always been while pulling screws with clogged heads, or when something is blocking you from lining up the drill correctly. On the other hand, square drives seem to strip out on a fairly regular basis, and it isn't uncommon for the square portion of the bit to snap off and jamb in the screw head.


amen!


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

I grew up using square drive (Roberston) screws. Invented in Canada they have been a part of my life forever. The original Roberstons were made to be driven by hand not power tools and worked well. With the advent of cordless tools they very quickly show their weak side. The originals were modified (deeper heads) for power tool use. The problem now is that 95% of the square drive are manufactured overseas(China) and are garbage.Poor fit,crud in the hole and very poor quailty steel.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

We use only GRK brand screws which use Torx heads and have never seen one strip out. As to extension bits, GRK brand bits come in lengths up to 6 inches, I have had the same bit for over a year, no problems. I think the reason they last so long is that the bit is harder than the fastener, seems simple but I don't know how many bits have stripped out because they are too soft.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

DrewD said:


> We use only GRK brand screws which use Torx heads and have never seen one strip out. As to extension bits, GRK brand bits come in lengths up to 6 inches, I have had the same bit for over a year, no problems. I think the reason they last so long is that the bit is harder than the fastener, seems simple but I don't know how many bits have stripped out because they are too soft.


that's the other thing about torx- I don't think I've ever seen a bit wear out. I've seen a couple snap off when chucked in a hole hog and removing a very stuck screw, but I've never seen one wear out from regular wear and tear.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TempestV said:


> that's the other thing about torx- I don't think I've ever seen a bit wear out. I've seen a couple snap off when chucked in a hole hog and removing a very stuck screw, but I've never seen one wear out from regular wear and tear.



Certainly snapped on rare occasion, but rarely, except by idiot, hastened user error, stripped!!

As for Robertson (the Canadian Standard)........If the screw and bit are PROPER, there should NEVER be an issue of strip or snap!!!!

Physics and Geometry dictate this positive outcome.

The same reason that I own NO 12 point Sockets. Six points have a much smaller propensity for slippage.

A triangle drive would be better, but..........the stress resistance (snapping off) factor negates the slippage factor.

Square drive is the best!!!!!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Everything should be changed to Bristol, I have a set of drivers I haven't used in 20 years or so.


.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks DrewD for the info on the 6" torx bits. I will keep scavenging around for the old school square drive screws (I found a few boxes at HD the other day) & when (or if) they are not available anymore, hopefully, the extended T-25's (up to 12") will be easy to find. Personally, I think this is a European One World Order conspiracy thing in the works.
Steve


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Everything should be changed to Bristol, I have a set of drivers I haven't used in 20 years or so.
> 
> 
> .


Had to look that one up- that is one weird looking screw head!!


----------



## CalebNH (Feb 27, 2007)

*Removing stripped out torx head*

Hi. Can anyone recommend an extractor tool for stripped out torx heads? 

I have about 3 of them, nearly flush, on composite decking...

And yeah, maybe I should give my impact driver a rest...

.thankx


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, no more torx head deck screws for Home Depot. They dumped the whole Chinese line & went back to the Phillip's Square Drive screws. But not before Lowe's picked them up also. That's what HD gets for putting profit over quality (again).
Steve


----------

